# Als Schüler Gewerbe gründen?



## maxiw (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Schüler und erstelle als Hobby Webdesigns. Ich hab auch schon viele, z.b. für eine Band einer Bekannten, etc. gemacht, und bisher, eben immer etwas von denjenigen dafür bekommen.
Nun bin ich jedoch auch schon von zwei Firma gefragt worden, ob für sie ein Webdesign mache, und dafür bräuchte ich eben ein Gewerbe.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Wie und wo kann man das anmelden?
Wieviel kostet das?
Welche Steuern muss ich da zahlen? (Es handelt sich nur um eine Webseite ab und zu mal, also sicherlich nicht mehr wie 400€ im Monat)

Vielen Dank
maxiw


----------



## Zinken (4. April 2007)

Das Finanzamt kann Dir da in der Regel weiterhelfen. Es gibt dafür auch andere Möglichkeiten, als ein Gewerbe, bei denen Du halt auch keine Gewerbesteuer zahlst.


----------



## maxiw (4. April 2007)

Das habe ich mir gedacht, aber ich wollte jetzt erst einmal eine grobe Vorstellung darüber haben!


----------



## Zinken (4. April 2007)

http://www2.stmf.bayern.de/imperia/md/content/stmf/broschueren/st_existenzgruender.pdf
Als Stichworte: Freiberufliche Tätigkeit, Kleinunternehmerregelung
Das Pdf ist zwar jetzt vom Bayrischen Ministerium, aber der Inhalt ist überall gleich.


----------



## maxiw (4. April 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2007)

Webdesign ist eher ein freier Beruf und keine Tätigkeit, die der Gewerbeordnung unterliegt.


----------



## maxiw (5. April 2007)

Das heißt, dass man garkeinen Gewerbeschein und so braucht?


----------



## exitboy (5. April 2007)

hallo,

ich habe mit 17 Jahren ein Gewerbe (Mediendesign) eröffnet und mit 18 eine GbR gegründet (Mediendesign, Print und Serverhosting).

Kann Dir da gerne bei Fragen behilflich sein.

Ist aber alles recht simple, nur empfehle ich Dir, erst dann das Gewerbe anzumelden, wenn Du wirklich einen festen Kunden hast, der auch zahlt.

Einfach so anmelden und dann auf Kunden warten, damit habe ich am Anfang negative Erfahrung gemacht, da es einfach auf Dauer zu viel kostet und im Verhältnis gesehen zu Aufwändig ist. Habe alles Schul- und berufsbegleitend gemacht. Steuerlich mit Vorsteueranmeldung usw. das ist recht simple. Die Steuer hab ich mit der Elster gemacht und Jahreseinkommensversteuerung mit der WISO Steuer Software, einfach nur die Firma (auch wenn es rechtlich gesehen keine wirkliche Firma ist) dann als GbR noch einmal separat aufgelistet zu meiner privaten Steuer (einfache Gewinn und Verlust Rechnung).

Das dies so einfach ist habe ich damals auch nicht gedacht, nur das FA hat sich auch nie beschwert *g*

und wie heißt es doch so schön, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## maxiw (5. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## MegaDesigns (11. April 2010)

Also ich hab auch eine Frage, aber die geht an maxiw und zwar was willst du für eine Website und kannst du meiner Firma dann eine machen? Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte unter diese Email Adresse melden.

speciadesigns.firma@googlemail.com


----------



## Erik (11. April 2010)

Ich bezweifel das das Angebot nach 3 Jahren noch aktuell ist 

Gruß
Erik


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2010)

Daher rate ich MegaDesign maxiw doch eine Private Nachricht zukommen zu lassen. Zudem kopiere ich die Anfrage mal eigenständig in das Jobforum (unentgeltlich).

Hier der Link: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/stellenangebote-unentgeltlich/358386-homepage-fuer-schuelerfirma.html

Grüße Marco


----------

